# Unroot with USB Cable?



## Finakechi (Aug 1, 2011)

Hey guys,

The USB port on my Dinc2 crapped the bed on my last week. And I am getting a replacement from VZW. I was wondering if there was a way to return to stock without the use of a USB port?

Either S-ON or maybe even just and unrooted stock ROM?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## lince90 (Sep 21, 2011)

i have the same problem usb port it's bad and i need to unroot before i send it back to verizon it's other way to unroot with out usb.?


----------



## times_infinity (Aug 6, 2011)

"Finakechi said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> The USB port on my Dinc2 crapped the bed on my last week. And I am getting a replacement from VZW. I was wondering if there was a way to return to stock without the use of a USB port?
> 
> ...


you can follow the same steps. just instead of using adb use terminal emulator.


----------



## jaxenroth (Aug 9, 2011)

You can download wireless adb from the market. Cool stuff. Check it out.

Sent from my phone


----------



## Finakechi (Aug 1, 2011)

times_infinity said:


> you can follow the same steps. just instead of using adb use terminal emulator.


Finally got my replacement phone in (aka a way to charge a battery). So install a terminal emulator on the phone and do i use the exact same commands? Or do I have to change them up somehow?


----------



## times_infinity (Aug 6, 2011)

"Finakechi said:


> Finally got my replacement phone in (aka a way to charge a battery). So install a terminal emulator on the phone and do i use the exact same commands? Or do I have to change them up somehow?


you should be able to do the same commands just without adb infront of them. or wireless adb might be a good alternative as well.


----------

